# Interview w/ Pierre Wahlstrom



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

New podcast interview with Pierre Wahlstrom. Pierre is a GSD breeder under the kennel name, Imzedrift. He is also the 2007 WUSV World champion, and an international level schutzhund / IPO judge. Some very good stuff in this interview:

HIT Podcast - EP.4 - Interview w/ Pierre Wahlström - High In Trial


----------

